# Gefahranalyse bei Austausch Sicherheitsschaltgerät



## Programmierknecht (16 Februar 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,


Ich habe hier einen Palettierer (Baujahr 1987) an dem der Palettenauslauf mit einer Sicherheitslichtschranke abgesichert ist. 

Die Sicherheitlichtschranke wird beim Durchlauf einer Palette über ein Sicherheitschaltgerät überbrückt (gemutet).

Das Mutingsignal wird in der vorhandenen SPS gemacht. 
Was man heutzutage ja auch nicht mehr machen soll.

Nun zum eigentlichen Problem, nun hat man bemerkt, das man für das Sicherheitsschaltgerät keinen Ersatz mehr bekommt.

Folglich muss man aktuelle Geräte einbauen. Dadurch wird ja dann die Maschine verändert.
Muss dann auch eine Gefahrenanalyse durchgeführt werden?


Vielen Dank schon im voraus

Gruß Programmierknecht


----------



## reliability (16 Februar 2011)

... nützliche Antworten dazu findest du z.B. hier

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=308934&postcount=14

oder auch hier

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=244659&postcount=7

oder das Forum durchsuchen :TOOL: nach:

_wesentliche Veränderung_

_Gruß_


----------



## Pockebrd (16 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
du machst ja keine wesentliche Veränderung, und die Gefährdung wird dadurch nicht größer. 
Ich sag nein. 


Gruß Markus


----------



## Tommi (17 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

die Maschine muss den damaligen Vorschriften oder mindestens den
Mindestanforderungen des Anhang 1 der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung
entsprechen.

Der Einbau des neuen Lichtgitters incl. Muting würde ich nach
Maschinenrichtlinie machen, also mit aktueller Mutingtechnik.

Zur damaligen Vorschrift (VDE0113 von 1986, 5.7.2), siehe Anhang...

Ob eine wesentliche Veränderung vorliegt, kannst Du aus den
Verweisen von "reliability" ableiten.

Viel Erfolg! ;-)

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Pockebrd (17 Februar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Maschine muss den damaligen Vorschriften oder mindestens den
> Mindestanforderungen des Anhang 1 der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung
> entsprechen.


 
Davon gehe ich aus.



Tommi schrieb:


> Der Einbau des neuen Lichtgitters incl. Muting würde ich nach
> Maschinenrichtlinie machen, also mit aktueller Mutingtechnik.


 
Für das alte bekommt er eh kein Ersatz mehr.


----------



## Safety (20 Februar 2011)

Hallo, 
wenn man einen solchen eingriff macht muss immer anhand einer Risikobeurteilung geprüft werden ob nicht neue oder höhere gefahren geschaffen werden. Eine Verbesserung der Sicherheitstechnik wird in Fachkreisen nicht als Wesentliche Veränderung angesehen.

Da bei Muting erfahrungsgemäß viele Fehler gemacht werden würde ich mir diesen Bericht von der BGN mal ansehen. Hatte ich schon einmal gebracht. 

http://www.bgn.de/6291/33508/1?wc_origin=%2F8012%3Fsk%3D45


----------



## pextus (1 März 2011)

Hallo Safety

Grundsätzlich:
Wenn die Lichtschranke durch aktuelle Technik ersetzt wird UND die hoffentlich noch vorhandenen Schaltpläne und Dokumentation berichtigt wird, ist als Anhang zur Dokumentation zu vermerken, dass durch die Änderung kein technisches Risiko besteht. 

Nachdem die Maschine jedoch schon ein paar Jahre älter ist, müsste, fals noch nicht geschehen bei einem technischen Eingriff eine Risikobeurteilung über die gesamte Maschine erstellt werden.

Wird die Maschine verkauft ist dies rechtlich nur noch korrekt, wenn vorher ein technisches Gutachten zur Konformität erstellt wird.

Meiner Erfahrung nach, wird dies und die dann nachzuzuiehenden erforderlichen technischen Nachbesserungen allerdings den Erlös in den meisten Fällen weit überschreiten.   

Gruß Pextus


----------



## Safety (7 März 2011)

Hallo,
  da diese Thematik teilweise sehr komplex ist hier ein Link zum BGN HLF 2010 der detailliert auf dieses Thema im Abschnitt 6 eingeht. Auch ist der HLF eine gute Lektüre wenn man mit Maschinen zu tun hat.


http://anlagensicherheit.portal.bgn.de/8966/22143?wc_lkm=9024


Helau


----------

